# french foreign legion



## moofasaorcasperorwhatever (Nov 14, 2015)

so thinking of joining the french foreign legion i was wondering if any one on here had ever joined tryed to join and advice they might have.... it seems like the perfect time considering the isis attacks in paris last night....


----------



## Kim Chee (Nov 14, 2015)

I did not join, but looked into it awhile back:

You will need to go to France at your own cost and basically surrender your passport. The pay sucks, you get full French citizenship after 5 years service (at least that is how it used to work). You will need to be in very good shape.

Let me see if I can dig up that website...

btw: France has interests (and security needs) in several countries. There is a need for legionnaires (even without isis).


----------



## Kim Chee (Nov 14, 2015)

Official website:
http://en.legion-recrute.com

Not official:
http://foreignlegion.info/joining/


----------



## Mongo (Nov 14, 2015)

moofasaorcasperorwhatever said:


> so thinking of joining the french foreign legion i was wondering if any one on here had ever joined tryed to join and advice they might have.... it seems like the perfect time considering the isis attacks in paris last night....



If you are looking to join because of emotional reasons because of the attack I wouldn't do it because it's just as much bull as joining the marines because of 9/11.

If you want French citizenship you're' in for a long haul.

Otherwise what are your reasons for wanting to join?


----------



## moofasaorcasperorwhatever (Nov 15, 2015)

thanks for the info and no im not joining for emotional reasons just been thinking about doing it for a while.. cant really explain my motivation to join any more than "i want to join"


----------



## Kim Chee (Nov 15, 2015)

Mongo said:


> If you want French citizenship you're' in for a long haul.



The first enlistment is 5 years anyway.


----------



## Art101 (Nov 15, 2015)

I actually seriously looked at this.To the point of talking to the French consulate.The mystique factor is def.high.Its brutal and they are used for Frances dirty work.Still if I was younger I would do it.


----------



## Mankini (Nov 15, 2015)

Its great!! Make sure you're in great shape, with no medical problems. Have reasons why you're committed when you're interviewed. Even if you aren't selected you'll have a wonderful opportunity to explore the cote d'azure and Provence.


----------



## Mankini (Nov 15, 2015)

Its a great organization, with a lot of good men. Make sure you tell them you want to attend officers school asap. And learn "le boudin" and "kepi blanc" now!! People will b impressed.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Nov 20, 2015)

How much killing do these people do?


----------



## moofasaorcasperorwhatever (Nov 21, 2015)

thanks for the info think i'll do it in january or febuary...


----------

